# why do we take igf-1 lr3 after workouts?



## E-Volve (Apr 24, 2013)

Curious why its after and not before and if it really makes any difference


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 24, 2013)

I like it pre workout and after. 100mcg split In two. Both to assist to shuttle nutrients into the muscle and repair . And excellent pumps all the way around. Add a dab a slin and it's on..


----------

